# Control remoto mediante celular de un porton motorizado



## sayama357 (Dic 20, 2012)

HOLA AMIGOS ESTE ES MI PRIMER POST DE ELECTRONICA EN ESTA COMUNIDAD 

hace poco me cambie de casa y mi nueva casa no tiene puerta electrica en el garaje y en mi pais esos sistemas son muy costosos aparte de que son costosos lo controles remotos son de mala calidad y los venden aparte, presisamente por eso decidi ponerme a trabajar y diseñar un contro remoto accionado por celular 
y los comparto con uds para que me den su opinion 

AQUI LES DEJO EL SISTEMA A SU JUICIO 

en unos dias armare el circuito real y asi posteo un video del funcionamiento 


ACLARO, MIS CONOCIMIENTOS EN ELECTRONICA SON BASICOS, NO SOY UN PROFESIONAL 

sistema de control remoto mediante celular de un porton motorizado 

el proposito de este proyecto es comandar un porton motorizado a travez de un celular 
facilitando asi la entrada a nuestra casa/garaje de una manera facil, segura y menos costosa que con los controles y/o sistemas convencionales 



TEORIA 
EL CIRCUITO ESTA FORMADO POR 4 ETAPAS 
1-GENERADOR DE PULSO 
2-CONTADOR DE 4 COMPUERTAS CD4017 
3-ETAPA CONTROLADORA MEDIANTE RELEs 
4-MOTOREDUCTOR cc 

MATERIALES 

S1-S2- microswitch NA 
LDR 
2 resistencias de 470 ohm 
2 transistores NPN SC107A 
5 LEDs 
2 diodos 1N4001 
CI CD4017 
2 rele 9 VOLTS 
motor a comandar de CC 


la imagen de mi diagrama la subí aqui 



http://www.4shared.com/photo/HGji-ugG/CONTROL_POR_CELULAR_DE_PORTON_.html?

o aqui 

Código HTML:
http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-controlporcelular-1988545.html[/IMG]

los pulsos se generan cuando hay existencia de luz en la LDR o cuando los switch de sensores de final se cierran 

cuando un pulso entra al pin 14 del CD 4017, este conmuta a uno de los leds accionando o desactivando el rele correspondiente 
En mi proyecto la LDR esta unida a la pantalla del celular del control, de tal manera que cuando se reciba una llamada la pantalla se enciende, exitando la LDR accionando asi el primer rele que abre la puerta, la puerta al llegar al final de su recorrido acciona el primer sensor de final (S1) manda en segundo pulso al CD 4017 desactivando asi el rele y apagando el motor. Luego con otra llamada al celular de control se vuelve a exitarla LDR accionando el segundo rele que cierra la puerta, la cual al llegar al final de su recorrido acciona el segundo sensor de final (S2) apagando el motor logrando asi el proposito de nuestro proyecto 
- recomendaria integrar una cerradura electrica en el primer y ultimo paso del proyecto asi la seguridad seria mas completa -- 

SAYAMA357 Dic 20 2012 01:35 pm


----------

